# FOTOS DE MIRAFLORES EN LIMA, PERÚ.



## alexanderfaiko

Mavo92 said:


> Muy buenas vistas, gracias por enseñarnos(me) un poco mas de Miraflores.


TREMENDO APORTE LUCUMA :runaway: 

ESTAN MAS QUE ESPECTACULARES LAS TOMAS :eek2:


----------



## Pisco_Perú

que buenas fotos Lucuma, felicitaciones....buen trabajo!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

NICES PICS!!!!!!!!! Muy buenas tomas amiga, lo mejor que he visto de Miraflores en algùn tiempo


----------



## El Bajopontino

Excelente, me gustaron mucho las tomas, Miraflores cada día se vuelve más denso.


----------



## Filter

Buenas tomas, Miraflores hermoso como siempre kay:


----------



## fayo

yo de lucuma espero siempre estas sorpresas......luego de casi un año sale estas hermosas fotos q como siempre son todas buenasas.

ok.


----------



## Juan1912

hombre, me quito el sombrero, este thread tiene unas panorámicas perfectas


----------



## AC78

Definitivamente deacuerdo con todos los demas, las fotos estan super buenas.


----------



## fayo

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?p=1857108#post1857108
son paginas en otro foro donde recopilo las mejores fotos de lima de ssc.

gracias por preferir las fotos de lima y del peru.


----------



## pedro1011

Wow! Un nuevo contingente de fotos panorámicas de gran calidad! Muy bien, Lúcuma!


----------



## guillermo

fayo said:


> http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?p=1857108#post1857108
> son paginas en otro foro donde recopilo las mejores fotos de lima de ssc.
> 
> gracias por preferir las fotos de lima y del peru.


Hay mucha gente de ssc en ese foro. Fayo, me parece bien que muestres las fotos de SSC en otros foros, pero al menos si vas a usar fotos que no son tuyas, podrias darme el credito de mis fotos, como lo haces con las fotos de skyperu o lucuma.


----------



## Lucuma

!!!WOW!!! gracias a todos por sus alentadores comentarios!!! :bow: :bow: :bow: me emocionan!! 

bueno estas son de ayer, eran las 6.30pm + o -, casi las siete 

 



después pongo otras


----------



## alibiza_1014

Lucuma las fotos q tomas de Miraflores, son excelentes, me quito el sombrero, siempre con las mejores fotos de tu querido y bien desarrollado distrito


----------



## ropavejero

Nunca he escrito a pesar que ya tengo tiempo viendo esta website, me alegra ver fotos lindas de mi pais ,ya que estoy 15 años fuera de el, gracias Lucuma .Me gustaria ver fotos de Lima los edificios antiguos ,av.tacna ,wilson ,colmena ,paseo colon etc...


----------



## alibiza_1014

ropavejero said:


> Nunca he escrito a pesar que ya tengo tiempo viendo esta website, me alegra ver fotos lindas de mi pais ,ya que estoy 15 años fuera de el, gracias Lucuma .Me gustaria ver fotos de Lima los edificios antiguos ,av.tacna ,wilson ,colmena ,paseo colon etc...


. Pues mira en este mismo foro, encontraras las fotos más lindas de Lima, y del resto del Perú.


----------



## El Bajopontino

La penúltima foto se ve bacán, muy bacán.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL

FELICITACIONES SEÑORITA,GRACIAS X COMPARTIR TUS FOTOS SON LO MÁXIMO ESPERO QUE SIGAS APORTANDO AL FORO CON MÁ FOTOS COMO ESTAS,ESTÁN REGIAS...


----------



## JT 69

Excelentes fotos!!! BRAVO!!!


----------



## pedro1011

ropavejero said:


> Nunca he escrito a pesar que ya tengo tiempo viendo esta website, me alegra ver fotos lindas de mi pais ,ya que estoy 15 años fuera de el, gracias Lucuma .Me gustaria ver fotos de Lima los edificios antiguos ,av.tacna ,wilson ,colmena ,paseo colon etc...


Ropavejero: si quieres ver más fotos de Lima y de todo el Perú, te recomiendo el thread Imágenes de las Ciudades Peruanas. Allí hay links (enlaces) con múltiples threads.


----------



## Juan1912

por lo que veo, en pardo hay edificios más altos que en el golf de san isidro


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Con esa ùltima foto y la del banner de Barranco de J, he renovado mi fondo de pantalla, es fabuloso ver lo hermoza que es miraflores en la noche... Lùcuma eres lo max!!!!


----------



## Lucuma

:eek2: !!!GRACIAS de nuevo A TODOS!!!, tengo más fotos para compartirlas


----------



## Lucuma

ATARDECER AL FINAL DE LA AV. PARDO EN MIRAFLORES


----------



## J Block

Wow! Bravazas tus fotos!!


----------



## Lucuma

GRACIAS JBlock  







ESTA ME ENCANTA POR LAS DOS AVES QUE CRUZARON


----------



## alibiza_1014

Definitivamente Lucuma, tu has tomado las mejores fotos de Miraflores que haya visto yo. Felicitaciones. Especialmente las dos ultimas, con el Hotel Marriott en el medio y la Iglesia a un costado, muy bella.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Que bonitas fotos, y claro, los gallinazos que aparecen en esa foto la hacen más pintoresca.

Excelente!!


----------



## Lucuma

Gracias Alibiza, tú también has puesto lindas fotos y *todos* ponemos nuestro granito de arena por nuestro Perú, Filter, Paimei, Guillermo, Juan1912, Fayo, bueno la lista de los que ponen fotos es recontralarga pero todos tienen el mérito de salir a tomar las fotos y ponerlas para compartirlas y los demás foristas que también se dan el trabajo de buscarlas en el internet pues ese trabajo también es meritorio


----------



## Lucuma

El Bajopontino said:


> Que bonitas fotos, y claro, los gallinazos que aparecen en esa foto la hacen más pintoresca.
> 
> Excelente!!


 gallinazos!!! :| hno: :dunno:  :doh: !!!se ven lindos!!! :cheer:


----------



## El Bajopontino

jaja, si pes, pero son gallinazos, se ven bonitos igual


----------



## Exrexnotex

Seguramente ya te cansastes de oir esto , pero ,, Tus Fotos son de lo Mejor !!!!
Thanx Lucuma !


----------



## incaSC

:applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## Mouses

...ala merfi , lucuma tus fotos son talvez las mejores que ponen aqui ya que captan una Lima relajada y despreocupada, sigue tomando buenas fotos.


----------



## perupd

Excelentes tomas!


----------



## pedro1011

Lindas fotos, Lúcuma! Como siempre.


----------



## PaiMei74

Bueno, que más decir, solo una vez más Felicitaciones!!!! y gracias por compartir tus excelentes fotos.


----------



## Bratzo

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dios.....oohhhhhhhhhhhhh sehh.......es q obvio..tenia q ser lucuma...quien mas....yo siempre dije "esa muchachita va a tomar jotos como toda una profesional".....nunca me cayo mal...y desde el dia en que se conecto escribi su nombre en un papel, lo puse junto a una vela y empece a rezar.....

excelentes mamacha....o como diria fayo:

.
.
.
ok
.
.
.


----------



## J Block

Bratzo said:


> excelentes mamacha....o como diria fayo:
> 
> .
> .
> .
> ok
> .
> .
> .


no no...así no es. Es así:

.
.
ok
.
.

con solo DOS puntitos a los lados.


----------



## Bratzo

me lleva la cachetada!!!!! estas en lo cierto batman!


----------



## fayo

la mejor fotografa aerea de lima es lucuma......


----------



## sebvill

jajaja, en ropa normal


----------



## ZhEr0

, no veo las fotos , snif! snif!


----------



## Lucuma

dodi me hizo acordarme de mi querido thread buaaaaaaa  snif snif...:doh:


----------



## J Block

Me gusta esa foto! Me trae recuerdos de la reu.


----------



## Lucuma

Hola J Block!!! 

las típicas casonas miraflorinas 






Cruce de la avenida Pardo con Espinar

Bolognesi con Pardo








pronto mas fotos....


----------



## friendLima

*que buenas estas últimas fotos....*

ojalá que sobreviva ese Miraflores residencial de casonas
tan bonitas.
El Vivanda tiene una arquitectura muy agradable.
Gracias Lucuma por las fotos.


----------



## Lucuma

muchas están desapareciendo  el hermanito androide dió pase a edificios sin planificación, eso creo....

una de estas pronto será un edificio, me gustan pero..... cómo será Miraflores sin sus características casonas? :|


----------



## DiegoÑB

te felicito lucuma. me dan ganas de ir luego a lima. no me esperaba tanta belleza, verdor y skylines en el sector de miraflores (ignorante que soy), gracias por el recorrido y las fotos magnificas.

psdt: las casonas miraflorinas estan de puta madre


----------



## skyperu34

todas las fotos de esta ultima pagina me han gustado mucho !!!


----------



## *ClauDia*

Lucuma said:


> Hola J Block!!!
> 
> las típicas casonas miraflorinas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruce de la avenida Pardo con Espinar
> 
> Bolognesi con Pardo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pronto mas fotos....





:scouserd: :scouserd: :scouserd:


----------



## Juan1912

Lucuma said:


> muchas están desapareciendo  el hermanito androide dió pase a edificios sin planificación, eso creo....
> 
> una de estas pronto será un edificio, me gustan pero..... cómo será Miraflores sin sus características casonas? :|


Lo peor no es que se vaya quedar sin casonas sino que se va a llenar de edificios que se haránviejos y sin gracia:runaway:


----------



## Pocas Cosas

Buenas fotos Lúcuma!!!!!


----------



## Lucuma

!! gracias a todos x sus comentarios!!!  





Juan1912 said:


> Lo peor no es que se vaya quedar sin casonas sino que se va a llenar de edificios que se haránviejos y sin gracia:runaway:


si, eso justo es lo q pienso, además esas casonas nunca pasan desapercibidas, son muy bonitas y le dan una característica especial a Miraflores.. pero los edificios que se han hecho en cantidades... me refiero a esos de a lo más 7 pisos.... :gaah: ....me parece q Androide siendo arquitecto no planificó ni previno nada en ese aspecto, no estoy contra los nuevos edificios, pa nada, pero pienso que debió planificarse bien para no perder emblemas de Miraflores, sino mira lo q pasó con la casa Marsano  ....que era bellísima....un ícono q se perdió :doh:


----------



## PaiMei74

Excelentes tus fotos Lucuma, felicitaciones!


----------



## Marsupilami

lúcuma, felicidades por tus fotos. están muy buenas, y me impresionó la densidad del barrio.
te quiero preguntar algo: cómo hiciste para sacar fotos desde las alturas????


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Como siempre, las fotos son increibles. Eres la mejor fotògrafa a mi parecer claro, del foro.


----------



## Lucuma

gracias paimei, marsupilami y Vane!! 




Marsupilami said:


> lúcuma, felicidades por tus fotos. están muy buenas, y me impresionó la densidad del barrio.
> te quiero preguntar algo: cómo hiciste para sacar fotos desde las alturas????


...ups secreto proforocional :gossip: ....fácil ps ... desde algún depa alto, me las ingenio :angel1: 

otras fotos de este invierno, menos mal q ya cambia el clima uffff


----------



## W!CKED

Hola Lucuma, tu vives en Miraflores? están excelentes tus fotos, ya quisiera fotografiar miraflores.. es tan fotogenica!


----------



## Lucuma

J3R3MY said:


> Hola Lucuma, tu vives en Miraflores? están excelentes tus fotos, ya quisiera fotografiar miraflores.. es tan fotogenica!


sip, pero yo no la veo fotogénica xq es más bonita en persona


----------



## Alejo85

ahhh???????


----------



## claudio2006

Lucuma said:


> sip, pero yo no la veo fotogénica xq es más bonita en persona


Me imagino que sí, sobre todo se vé un skyline muy bueno del centro del barrio, excelentes fotos y de muy buena calidad....me llamaron la atención, muy buen aporte

felicidades Lúcuma


----------



## palexisls

Lucuma said:


> muchas están desapareciendo  el hermanito androide dió pase a edificios sin planificación, eso creo....
> 
> una de estas pronto será un edificio, me gustan pero..... cómo será Miraflores sin sus características casonas? :|


esta foto de aqui me parece particularmente buena. q lente es ah?


----------



## perupd

Estoy en el piso 15 del Hotel Las Americas de Miraflores... he tomado algunas fotos, luego las subo mientras tanto un adelanto...


----------



## Vane de Rosas

La Segunda foto es excelente, una de las mejores fotos que he visto, tomada como està a travès del vidrio de la ventana. Ámplia y bien enfocada. 

Muy buena foto


----------



## skyperu34

que buena la segunda foto perupd, ya aprendiste a enfocar un panorama con zoom, buena ah !


----------



## El Bajopontino

wow, que tal fotazo la segunda toma.


----------



## PaiMei74

Si, la segunda foto es buenaza, el Morro Solar como fondo le da un encanto especial.


----------



## rafo18

jeje Lucuma es la mujer Araña, que tal habilidad para subir a los pisos superiores de los edificios .
Muy buenas fotos.


----------



## Pocas Cosas

Chévere la foto, parace q las otras serán tb impresionantes.


----------



## avrahamsandoval

olle lucuma si que tus fotos son facinantes TE FELICITO FLAKA BUENA FOTOGRAFA colega jeje


----------



## cibert

estan buenas tus fotos felicitaciones


----------



## un mexicano

Wow!!!...no se por que no sabia dela existencia de este thread!!..estan padrsimas las fotos..me endantaron todas..todas esas calles y edificios de miraflores lucen super bien!!!  kay:


----------



## Lucuma

palexisls said:


> esta foto de aqui me parece particularmente buena. q lente es ah?


nada especial, y la casa marron ya fue hno: 

otras fotos de mi Mirafloressss


----------



## Exrexnotex

wow wow ,, la penultima foto esta bella !!!


----------



## dlHC84

Lucuma said:


> nada especial, y la casa marron ya fue hno:


tamare !!!!!! q pena !!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Dios!!!! cada dìa me enamoro mas de mi ciudad!!!!!


----------



## Lucuma

más fotos de Miraflores, esto va a ser un album jajaja:lol: y las estoy poniendo del tamaño de las q puso perupd pa q la pag no quede descompaginada, cuando pase a otra pag. sigo con más chicas 

La Av. Pardo


----------



## sebvill

Muy buenas tomas Lúcuma, realmente te super-extra-mega-felicito.


----------



## QuestDTZ

Hey Lucuma.. I love your pics.. cuz they show how really is Miraflores and all the areas around.. I havent been back to Lima in the longest time!!!... I miss it.


----------



## skyperu34

definitivamente estas son las mejores fotos que te has mandado lucuma, realmente te felicito por tan bonito y laborioso trabajo !


----------



## jpaulo_001

fantastic


----------



## carlos07

Lindas las fotos Lucuma y como que me gusta mucho mas la Av. José Pardo o será por que es la que mas frecuento cuando voy a Lima, las perspectivas muy buenas y el Puente Villena precioso, uno de mis puentes favoritos en Lima. Gracias de nuevo. :cheers:


----------



## alezx

Muy buenas fotos.


----------



## mangolight

^^^sin querer ser jodido pero ya siendo, tanto reclambas de revivir threads viejos!?, XD , el mundo da vueltas!!


----------



## Sound.

Nunca había visto este hilo, de lo que me había perdido!!! Debe ser de los mejores que he visto sobre Miraflores


----------



## Lucuma

ohhhhhhh!! grax a todos!!! alguien revivió mi querido tema soy felizzzzzzz yeeeeeee:banana: 

pa complacer a un dudocillo:nuts: 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/cc/WillemIINL3.jpg/250px-WillemIINL3.jpg 

:lol:


----------



## alezx

mangolight said:


> ^^^sin querer ser jodido pero ya siendo, tanto reclambas de revivir threads viejos!?, XD , el mundo da vueltas!!


Yo no revivi este thread, se habian prohibido reabrir threads de noticias viejas no de ciudades.


----------



## Lucuma

en este thread voy a postear fotos nuevas de Miraflores  veo que varios foristas no lo habían visto y gracias a jpaulo_001 por visitarnos


----------



## *JoSePh*

Lucuma said:


> en este thread voy a postear fotos nuevas de Miraflores  veo que varios foristas no lo habían visto y gracias a jpaulo_001 por visitarnos


*Lùcuma...regresaste, como ves hay foristas nuevos...incluyèndome*


----------



## Lucuma

*JoSePh* said:


> *Lùcuma...regresaste, como ves hay foristas nuevos...incluyèndome*



Hola JoSePh*, sip, taba de vagaciones 

saludos


Me da roche poner algunas fotos q nunca llegué a postearhno: les pido mil disculpas por la demoraaaaaaaaa:bow: 

La casa del Opus Dei, creo q deberían moverse de allí y dejar esa linda casona para uso público, un museo podría ser está en la Av. Pardo, da la vuelta x Inclán hasta 2 de Mayo. 




































Miraflores con flores:cheers: 









a veces repito ubicaciones hno: pero ya se vienen las nuevasssssss:lol:


----------



## Lucuma

Av. Espinar









abajo el mar, al fondo el Morro Solar













































Parque Melitón Porras Osores


----------



## Lucuma

el cielo de Miraflores y sus colores 









va atardeciendo


















como ven me quedé buen rato allí 









movida, sorry hno: 


















se aprecia un poco el edificio de telefónica de Benavides









Av. Jorge Chavez con Madrid


----------



## Canelita

*Lindas tus fotos, Lúcuma*

Me encantó sobre todo la primera de tu último post--los tonos del cielo y el mar me cautivan...aunque las fotos desde lo alto también me fascinan 

Bienvenida de nuevo y muchos saludos, espero que puedas darte un saltito por mis threads también--Canelita :cheers:


----------



## J Block

Bienvenida nuevamente al foro Lucuma! Como siempre tus fotos están bravazas!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Se extrañaban tus fotos, Lúcuma!


----------



## alezx

Excelente Lucuma  bien cheveres tus fotos.


----------



## kaMetZa

Tu primera foto es excelente Lucuma!! q lindo detalle del cielo!! He quedado encantado con ese atardecer tan lindo que nos regalas


----------



## Lia_01

*hola Lucu!!!

Están bacanes tus fotos, la primera la del Opus la has tomado del edificio Alexander de la Avenida Pardo. Esa casa del Opus Dei siempre será Opus, debido a que sus dueños creo que eran los Gutiérrez (dueños de Todos y Galax hace mil años) la dejaron a la OBRA COMO DONACIÓN en testamento, es decir que una donación no se puede vender, aunque otra casa por ahí cerca si la vendieron, cómo? eso sí que no sé. La casa es muy bonita.*

también veo que le tomaste desde el mismo edificio de la parte de atrás, a la iglesia de Jesús Hostia del colegio de la Reparación, y los patios de los que era el colegio Champagnat, hoy el universidad de Piura, que también pertenece al Opus.


----------



## W!CKED

Lindas fotos Lucuma!


----------



## |pRup|

Realmente muy buenas fotos!
Felicitaciones y gracias por seguir compartiendo!


----------



## Lucuma

Gracias a toooodos!! la verdad q los extrañaba!!! pero me daba roche poner estas fotos :| ....... y al final las llegué a poner!!  Canelita voy a pasar por tus threads :yes: Lia :lol: siiiiiiii las tomé desde allí:nuts: y J Block, Yibrail, Alezx, Kametza, J3r3my, Per.uP, gracias a todos de nuevo 

bueno, siguiendo con las fotos, desde Reducto, con la Av. Benavides a la derecha, la calle de abajo se llama Pasaje Sucre









esta casita me parece linda y se llega a apreciar en la foto de arriba









Miraflores es pasión por el parapente:cheers: 



























Calles siempre tranquilas de Miraflores, por la zona de Berlín y cerca del segundo óvalo de Pardo


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

De verdad esta super alucinantes tus fotos Lucuma, gracias por postearlas


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Eso del parapente me gustarìa probarlo algùn dìa...

Buenas fotos Lùcuma.*


----------



## Lucuma

Gracias Trujillo rocks y Joseph  

seguimos, se aprecia el restaurante las Brujas de Cachiche y el óvalo Bolognesi










la Av. Jorge Chavez y sigue la Av. Comandante Espinar, la Iglesia del María Reyna al fondo









por las calles Madrid y la calle Italia si mal no recuerdo









Miraflores, entre casonas antiguas, edificios construyéndose, y la Huaca Pucllana imperturbable a un costado 









Se aprecia la Huaca Pucllana, incluso se ve que estan comenzando a construir un edificio en Elías Aguirre









Se llegan a apreciar la calle Piura y el Parque Borgoño, al fondo San Isidro









otra vista más de la Huaca Pucllana









se aprecia el Pardo Hotel y el Hotel Las Américas de Pardo


----------



## Lia_01

*HOLa Lucu están interesantísimas tus fotos, están preciosas. Esta última la has tomado de un edificio casi nuevo en la calle Coronel Inclán cuadra 2, al lado de lo que era el Tip Top, que ya lo están demontando para poner un restaurant o anticuchería de GASTÓN ACURIO. He visto la casa de mi mami:lol: *


----------



## Lia_01

*Sorry LUcu por la pregunta que te voy a hacer, trabajas para la Municipalidad de Miraflores en la sección catastro?????:nuts: *


----------



## alezx

Excelentes fotos kay:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Chéveres esas fotos del acantilado!!! La del faro de la marina está mostra!


----------



## *ClauDia*

Excelentes las fotos como siempre.


----------



## Exrexnotex

Lucuma , la reina de las alturas ! Me gusta como se ve Miraflores desde ahi arriba donde tu estas xD


----------



## Lucuma

Lia_01 said:


> *HOLa Lucu están interesantísimas tus fotos, están preciosas. Esta última la has tomado de un edificio casi nuevo en la calle Coronel Inclán cuadra 2, al lado de lo que era el Tip Top, que ya lo están demontando para poner un restaurant o anticuchería de GASTÓN ACURIO. He visto la casa de mi mami:lol: *


^^ tas en todas Lía:lol: sip, las tomé desde allí :yes: 



Lia_01 said:


> Sorry LUcu por la pregunta que te voy a hacer, trabajas para la Municipalidad de Miraflores en la sección catastro?????


jajajaaaa:lol: :lol: noooooooo!!!


*Gracias Lía, alezx_nj, YibrailMizrahi, Claudia, Exrexnotex, por sus comentarios!!!*

más fotos!!











El parque de LAS LÍNEAS DE NAZCA





































*VISTAS HACIA UN LADO DE LARCO*


----------



## kaMetZa

Que bien se ve el parque con la iluminacion nocturna de las Lineas de Nazca! Como siempre registrando todo desde arriba Lucuma


----------



## Lucuma

kaMetZa said:


> Que bien se ve el parque con la iluminacion nocturna de las Lineas de Nazca! *Como siempre registrando todo desde arriba Lucuma*


^^ sip


----------



## J Block

Chéveres tus fotos Lúcuma...como siempre.  

La tercera fue la que más me gustó.


----------



## Canelita

Qué bonitas fotos, Lúcuma--de veras que tu especialidad son tomarlas desde las alturas. Me pregunto cómo es que te puedes subir a tantos edificios altos...humm, algún día nos tendrás que revelar tu secreto. 

Me gustó mucho la foto nocturna del parque (no sabía que existía), y en las que incluíste el mar, ésas me fascinaron. Es cuestión personal, pero prefiero ver paisajes urbanos más abiertos, que incluyan un poco de naturaleza. Ver tantos edificios juntos me abruma un poco...pero igual te salen mostras. 

Saludos...


----------



## Lucuma

Canelita said:


> Qué bonitas fotos, Lúcuma--de veras que tu especialidad son tomarlas desde las alturas. Me pregunto cómo es que te puedes subir a tantos edificios altos...humm, algún día nos tendrás que revelar tu secreto.
> 
> Me gustó mucho la foto nocturna del parque (no sabía que existía), y en las que incluíste el mar, ésas me fascinaron. Es cuestión personal, pero prefiero ver paisajes urbanos más abiertos, que incluyan un poco de naturaleza. Ver tantos edificios juntos me abruma un poco...pero igual te salen mostras.
> 
> Saludos...


es más fácil de lo que piensas Canelita:yes: procuraré poner de esas q dices, pensaba q solo querían ver edificios, mas edificios, edificios.. :nuts:

PD. Gracias J Block!!:cheers:


----------



## mangolight

cheveres tus fotos!!, ^^ mas facil de lo q piensas???, jejeje, deve ser para una chica!! XD que le hace cara bonita al portero!!, y ahi te dejan subir!!


----------



## W!CKED

Muy buenas fotos!! :bow: me encantó la del parque con las línes de Nazca


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Hey!!! Algunas fotos las has tenido que tomar sí o sí desde el Marriot! Cómo haces? Esa foto donde sale la Rosa Náutica está MUY BUENA!!! Se extrañaban tus fotos, Lúcuma.


----------



## Juan1912

Qué bonita que es Lima, siempre hay zonas que dan gusto ver aunque sea por fotos, excelentes fotos, Lucuma.


----------



## carlos07

Lucuma muy buenas tus fotos, esa esquina que mas es una curva antes de entrar en el estacionamiento del larcomar es mi preferida, asi como todo el malecon en Miraflores, muy bonito todo. Hace una semana que no entro en el foro y me doy con la sorpresa de tus fotos. Miraflores en algunos sectores continua con residencias unifamiliares, especialmente por la huaca, buenas fotos de nuevo y ya hace sol en Lima????:banana: :banana: gracias por postear:banana: :banana:


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Si me preguntaba lo mismo!!! YA HACE SOL?? PRIMAVERA HA LLEGADO A LIMA???

Bueno como dice Juan.. Lima tiene muchas cosas bellas... mirando desde abajo hacia arriba o de arriba hacia abajo..

Gracias por revivir este thread y a tí Lùcuma por regresar.


----------



## Lia_01

Vane de Rosas said:


> Si me preguntaba lo mismo!!! YA HACE SOL?? PRIMAVERA HA LLEGADO A LIMA???
> 
> Bueno como dice Juan.. Lima tiene muchas cosas bellas... mirando desde abajo hacia arriba o de arriba hacia abajo..
> 
> Gracias por revivir este thread y a tí Lùcuma por regresar.



PRIMAVERA???? NOOOOOhno: DICE EL SENAMHI QUE HASTA DICIEMBRE HABRÁ MUCHO FRÍO ENTRE 13 A 17 GRADOS, POR UN FENÓMENO DE UNAS CORRIENTES DE AIRE QUE VIENEN DESDE EL POLO SUR. HACE MÁS FRÍO QUE INVIERNO.

LUCU, YO CREO QUE TÚ TOMAS ALGUNAS FOTOS DESDE UN PARAPENTE TAMBIÉN.:nuts:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

:hilarious


----------



## Canelita

*En serio...*

...yo pensé en eso también, que de repente Lúcuma se dedica a ese oficio. Pero técnicamente, las fotos no pueden salir tan nítidas, saldrían movidas. 



Lia_01 said:


> LUCU, YO CREO QUE TÚ TOMAS ALGUNAS FOTOS DESDE UN PARAPENTE TAMBIÉN.:nuts:


----------



## sebvill

Wow Lúcuma!!! Estas son quizás las mejores fotos que he visto de Lima. Te pasaste. Que tal suerte para poderte subir a tantos edificios distintos de Lima, creo que muy poca gente en el país ha tenido la oportunidad de ver esas panorámicas.

Son como para ponerlas en Latinscrapers en "Ciudades y Rascacielos".


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Seguro su càmara tiene estabilizador de imagen...*


----------



## Lucuma

Gracias a todos!!! Lia y Canelita se pasaron:lol: por si no saben la media hora de parapente cuesta US$40.00!!! :lol: 

JoSePh...hno: mi cámara no tiene estabilizador de imágen 

mas fotos!!!

ATARDECER EN MIRAFLORES - LIMA









EL PUENTE VILLENA 









Desde la terraza de un edificio miraflorino 









otra toma









y otra









CASAS EN AV. ANGAMOS


















ARRIBA TENIS ABAJO SURF









SKATEPARK EN MIRAFLORES


















ta lentaso, mejor mañana pongo más fotos


----------



## J Block

Lúcuma, las primeras 3 fotos están más que alucinantes! La primera es simplemente fenomenal.


----------



## kaMetZa

El atardecer esta espectacular!! Que bonito abanico de colores cuando el sol se pone!!!


----------



## Canelita

¡Excelentes fotos, muchos aplausos! Lo de 'arriba y abajo' me dejó como Confucio...porque me confundí. 

Wow, qué caro que es lo del parapente...pero debe ser muy emocionante ser ave por media hora. Yo a veces lo soy, pero sólo en sueños. 

Saludos...


----------



## Renzo__7

Lucuma said:


> ATARDECER EN MIRAFLORES - LIMA


*WOW...............!!!*


----------



## Lucuma

uy!! gracias J Block, Kametza, Canelita y Renzo!!, ya me iba pero recordé que le ofrecí a Canelita unas fotos.... tenía unas fotos pintorescas por allí.... 
del día a día en Miraflores 

*TIENDAS DE MIRAFLORES: VIVANDA*


















*COMPRANDO EN VIVANDA*









*:tongue4:AJÍ LIMO PARA CEVICHE...... MM QUE RICO!! *









*QUE VEO? ¿TIENE UN JARDIN EN LA CABEZA?*










En estas fotos se daran cuenta que mi cámara no tiene estabilizadorhno: 


















Antes no firmaba mis fotos pero desde que me dijeron que otras personas las hacen pasar como suyas hno: pues ni modo ahora las firmo:tongue: ...si por decir que son mías hasta me dijeron de todo en otro foro jaaaaaa :lol: y los de wikipedia siguen con mi foto del Golf de San Isidro sin mi autorización:mad2: ya van a verrr :bash:


----------



## kaMetZa

Oh!! Wikipedia usurpadora!! Yo te apoyo Lucu demandalos 

Jaaa! la foto del señor con el ¿sombrero? :lol: solo faltaba el nido con la palomita xD :rofl: Interesante el gorrito! Audaz la moda del tipo


----------



## Exrexnotex

Excelente la foto del atardecer !!! Y muy buenas las vistas desde esa terraza .. muy buenas !!!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Linda la terraza :happy:


La primera foto, la del atardecer, está mostra!!!


----------



## pierejean

Hola lucuma como t daras cuenta soy algo nuevo en este foro y no queria dejar pasar la ocacion para decirte q tus fotos son simplemente hermosas, como de seguro lo eres tu  gracias x llenarnos los ojos con vistas preciosas cuidate mucho y espero ver pronto mas fotos .


----------



## Canelita

Qué coqueto el nuevo forista, pierejean....¡jajaja! (No te ases conmigo, pierejean--tienes razón sobre las fotos de Lúcuma, son bellas; bienvenido al foro)


Lúcuma, mil gracias por acordarte de mis gustos, las fotos que pusiste me entretuvieron como no te imaginas. Una pregunta obvia y un comentario obvio: ¿Qué miraban esas personas en Vivanda? Parece que alguien cantaba o demostraba algo. ¿?

Y el comentario: ese señor está más loco que una cabra. Sí, parece que tenía un jardín en la cabeza, jardín portable. Pero yo tengo otra teoría--se puso el sombrero, fue robándose unas cuantas verduras mientras caminaba por el mercado, se las puso en el sombrero 'como quien no quiere la cosa', y al llegar a casa se preparó una buena ensalada...¡ajajajaja! 

Siempre quise conocer Vivanda por dentro, ahora tengo una mejor idea. Y si ese loco quiso pasar desapercibido, le resultó al revés la cosa. Por cierto, milagro que dejaron tomar fotos allí. 

Mil gracias de nuevo...saludotes.


----------



## *JoSePh*

pierejean said:


> Hola lucuma como t daras cuenta* soy algo nuevo *en este foro y no queria dejar pasar la ocacion para decirte q tus fotos son simplemente hermosas, como de seguro lo eres tu  gracias x llenarnos los ojos con vistas preciosas cuidate mucho y espero ver pronto mas fotos .


*Ni tanto, estàs desde enero.

Lùcuma, me encantan tus fotos....*


----------



## Canelita

*Qué malo, Joseph*

Bueno, sólo tiene 9 meses en el foro, así que casi como si recién hubiese nacido....¡jajaja! 







*JoSePh* said:


> *Ni tanto, estàs desde enero.
> 
> *


----------



## *JoSePh*

Canelita said:


> Bueno, sólo tiene 9 meses en el foro, así que casi como si recién hubiese nacido....¡jajaja!
> 
> (((Joseph--EDIT!!!! ¡Es el thread de Lúcuma, no Lía!!!!!!)))


*Pucha, cierto, no se que me està pasando ùltimamente...la EmOciòn...hno: *


----------



## esoal

buenasas las fotos ..... Lima se ve tambien......


----------



## alezx

ajajajjjaja, la foto de ese senor con el sombrero raro.


----------



## pierejean

*JoSePh* said:


> *Pucha, cierto, no se que me està pasando ùltimamente...la EmOciòn...hno: *


Woww mira tu yo ni llevo la cuenta d cuanto time tengo aqui y sin querer queriendo ya tengo 9 meses jeje,a soy algo nuevo para ella x q es primera vez q le escribo y no me conoce, despues para ustedes ya sere algo viejo px jajaj:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .


----------



## sebvill

Lucuma eres la forista peruana estrella, quizás la que tiene más fotos de Lima. Felicitaciones!


----------



## PieroMG

Muy buenas fotos Lúcuma! Es un placer verlas .


----------



## Lucuma

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios.... en especial a pierejean que es "nuevo":lol: ...aunque entro poco al foro y por eso demoro en poner fotoshno: sorry ...Canelita, tengo otras fotos así como las que puse, a ver las busco y las pongo la prox :yes: 

más fotos:cheers:

me gustan estas vistas, como de paz, así es Miraflores 



























otra del puente Villena









Las calles de Miraflores, entre casas antiguas y edificios 


















esquina de la Av. Santa Cruz









la calle de la foto es el pasaje Sucre


----------



## pierejean

Bueno lo de nuevo lo puse x q nunca te pude decir lo bellas q son tus fotos y recien es primer vez q lo hago ademas tengo nueve meses como lo dijo alguien x hay asi q recien tendre a mi hijo jojo jajajaja. 

PD. muy buenas las ultimas fotos lucuma como siempre jeje.


----------



## Lia_01

QUE HERMOSAS VISTAS LUCU!
Por ahí ya he visto mi dulce hogar Preciosas las vistas del Malecón, hasta ahora estoy intrigada como haces para subir a los pisos más altos de tantos edificios .


----------



## alezx

Buenisimas las ultimas, gracias por postear, Miraflores es un distrito muy lindo :yes:


----------



## Canelita

Lindas las fotos, Lúcuma. ¿Será que por ahí tienes (o posteaste por aquí) una foto de la cuadra 10 del Malecón de la Marina? Tengo curiosidad de ver un par de edificios ahí...viejitos ya, pero tienen que ver con mi papá.


----------



## [email protected]

Excelentes fotos y hermoso barrio. Para mí debe ser el sector más lindo de Lima...eso es en la zona sur de la ciudad cierto?

Saludos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Bueno, gustos son gustos... 

Miraflores está en el oeste de Lima.


----------



## carlos07

Oye Lucuma, que buenas fotos esas del Parque del Amor y del puente Villena son las que mas me han gustado. Pena que tubieron que colocarle esa cobertura ese era mi lugar predilecto para ver el mar de un lado y la ciudad del otro. Gracias por compartirlas:cheers:


----------



## sebvill

el parque del amor es asquerosamente huachafo, al igual que las esculturas de la familia o no sé que huevada en la costa verde de chorrillos.


----------



## Lucuma

De nuevo gracias a TODOS por sus comentarioskay: 

Lía, a ver si nos dices cuál es tu dulce hogar para ampayarte desde mi helicóptero portátil ....Canelita procuraré ir por la cuadra 10, esa zona está cada vez más interesante, [email protected] Miraflores es uno de los tantos sectores lindos de Lima, hay muchos muy bonitos también pero Lima es tan grande y la mayoría ponemos fotos de lo que nos queda más cerca, pero también se han puesto fotos de esos otros sectores:yes:, .......Sebvill a mí me llama la atención igual que a tí, pero así huachafo si vieras que tooooooooodos los días los turistas van a conocer ese parque y se quedan buen rato por allí, incluso muchos ni bien llegan ya te están preguntando por el Parque del Amor... parece que tiene algo que nosotros no vemos:| 

Bueno, sigo con más fotos

SUNSET EN MIRAFLORES









COMO ES COSTUMBRE DURANTE TODO EL AÑO EN MIRAFLORES-->ASÍ SEA VERANO O INVIERNO, SIEMPRE TENEMOS--> PARAPENTES Y PARAPENTISTAS:cheers: 









UN PAJARO SE PUSO A CONTEMPLAR A LOS PARAPENTISTAS



























SE FUE RIENDO:lol: 




































SUNSET DESDE EL PARQUE GRAU DE MIRAFLORES


----------



## Lucuma

seguimos con MIRAFLORES!!

ATARDECER EN MIRAFLORES, LIMA









DESDE UNA TERRAZA EL CIELO PARECE UN CUADRO









ALAMEDA PARDO









COMO SIEMPRE PARAPENTISTAS EN MIRAFLORES









BAJADA BALTA, AUTOS QUE SUBEN... AUTOS QUE BAJAN:nuts: 









LA AVENIDA JORGE CHAVEZ









JORGE CHAVEZ CON MALECÓN CISNEROS.....NO DIGO?? PARAPENTISTAS POR TODO MIRAFLORES!!:cheers:


----------



## Lia_01

*Lucu, otra vez felicitaciones por tus hermosas vistas. Me ha hecho reir ver a "Carmen Miranda" en Vivanda:lol: *


----------



## Exrexnotex

Lucuma , esta foto ... A+ !!!










Oh y no solo esa, todas las fotos estan estupendas !


----------



## Lucuma

y hasta posó Lía:lol:

gracias Lia y exrexnotex


----------



## Lia_01

CARMEN MIRANDA:









:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Canelita

De la frente para arriba, igualitos; pero de la frente para abajo...el desastre.
:lol: :lol: :lol:

Saludos a todos...


----------



## kaMetZa

aaaaaajajajajajaja :lol: igualitos!! solo que Carmen es "ella" y el personaje de Vivanda es "el" :S un toque raro no? 

Lucu!! Ahora se llama helicóptero portátil? jeje Buenas fotos, gracias !!


----------



## fayo

esta foto esta muy buena.


poco a poco lima va llegar a parecer a esta foto
.









que dicen...................


----------



## kaMetZa

En mi humilde opinión, ojalá nunca lleguemos a tanto!! No me gusta esa otra ciudad, demasiados edificios!! No le veo nada de armonía a su skyline.


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Jaja...que tal comparaciòn.*


----------



## Exrexnotex

No pongan fotos fuera de contexto , este thread es lo maximo , ni se les ocurra destruirlo ...:gunz:


----------



## Canelita

Terrorífica esa foto con tantos edificios, qué asfixiante debe ser vivir en una ciudad así...ojalá que Lima nunca llegue a esos extremos...


----------



## diegoXD

Interesante bien bonito miraflores


----------



## mangolight

ojala que nooo, sao paulo, es una selva de concreto!!!! inmaginen cuantos carros hay en esa ciudad!!!, conducir ahi deve ser un infierno!!


----------



## Lucuma

jajaaaaaaa buena Líakay: muuuuuy parecidos!!!:lol: 

y siiiii, la foto que puso Fayo creo que es una muestra de lo que no me gustaría para Lima..... los edificios están demasiado apiñados, parece que no dejaron ni una casa vivahno:


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Vivir asì, rodeado de tantos edificios como que le hace perder el encanto a Lima, se verìa tan insìpida.*


----------



## Canelita

*Gracias, Lúcuma*

Ojalá te des un saltito por el Malecón de la Marina cuando puedas...  

Saludos... 



> ....Canelita procuraré ir por la cuadra 10, esa zona está cada vez más interesante,


----------



## Lucuma

pronto canelita, lo + pronto 

más fotos de Miraflores :cheers: 

De esta toma tengo desde que comenzé a poner fotos en el foro, estas son de hace 2 semanas









AVISTANDO HACIA LARCO Y LOS EDIFICIOS DE IMAGINA









DESDE REDUCTO HACIA BARRANCO









DEL PARQUE REDUCTO HASTA WONG DE BENAVIDES


----------



## Exrexnotex

Excelentes las ultimas fotos !!

15 pisos para esta ubicacion es un desperdicio de espacio. la ubicacion es excelente , 20 a 25 pisos deberia ser ... pero bueno ,, que se le va a hacer.


----------



## Cellxone

Algunas fotitos desde Larcomar


----------



## Canelita

Cellxone, éste es el thread creado por Lúcuma...como pusiste varias fotos, hubieras hecho bien en pedirle permiso primero. Quizá ya lo hiciste, sólo quería sugerírtelo.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

How dare you!!!


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Pucha Canelita... que estricta...*


----------



## Costanero

esteticamente hablando no creo q en miraflores exista edificio residencial mejor que ese, siempre me ha llamado la atencion con sus balcones, 

buen diseño y color!!!


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Què Carlos no es forista peruano =?*


----------



## valmonth

super bacan


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Super mostras las fotos!


----------



## carlos07

PeR.uP said:


> Sii??? en donde???
> 
> Bueno, de todas formas, gracias por la explicación :cheers:


En Brasil, vivo en Brasilia, cuando vi tu post, pensé Que Mico...jajaja:lol:


----------



## |pRup|

^^Jejejejeje....ahhh

pues.... Que Mico!


:lol:


----------



## *JoSePh*

*Mico me suena como a mono.*


----------



## W!CKED

*JoSePh* said:


> *Mico me suena como a mono.*


Nooo! en serio? porqué será? :lol:


----------



## kaMetZa

Y al final que era MICO que nunca entendí?? hno:


----------



## *JoSePh*

J3R3MY said:


> Nooo! en serio? porqué será? :lol:


*Es lo mismo n0? Entonces me suena como a chimpancè...:lol:*


----------



## Tantan_21

*Hermoso Miraflores!! Moderno, limpio y agradable!!!

Saludos desde Arica !!!*


----------

